# Google This!!!



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

SUM has this in stock according to their shipment list:

SEPIA PHARANOIS


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

looks cuddly!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm totally heading there this weekend to see one of them. If I had my larger tank up I would totally get em!


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh man I want one now... Not very possible tho lol


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah they have had these a couple times ..last time they were in the last frag tank on the far left side when you walk in ..with the indo corals .. I was very tempted too


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Only Problem i see is

"They mate and spawn at 110 days and their life span is 240 days"


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Chromey said:


> Only Problem i see is
> 
> "They mate and spawn at 110 days and their life span is 240 days"


exactly...
Ken has had them in before, but you don't really know how old it is when you get it, and they only last so long.


----------

